# helmet question



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

We (hubby and I) have decided to start using a helmet when we ride. He had a fall 2 weeks ago and it scared us because it could have been VERY bad!! Thankfully all it was, was concussion and 6 fractured ribs.. !!!!!

That said..... we will now ride with a helmet but I HATE how they look on me.. they look like BUBBLE HEAD HELMET on me... so tell me a brand, and name that is extremely low profile and doesn't look so very dorky!!!

Rhonda


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Ovation's are very low profile and light weight. I love my ovation helmet. They have a few different styles to choose from. Helmets - Ovation Riding

Tipperary is another one that is low profile and light weight. Helmets | Tipperary Equestrian

I personally love the T Series but I think the sportage is one more along the lines of what you would want or even the titan.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think the trade-off.......safety vs. looks, is well worth it. But then I've never cared much about what people thought of me anyway. :lol:

I ride in Troxels and I think I look like kind of a bubble head. I personally like the looks of the Tipperary helmets because they seem more streamlined. They are on my list of things to try someday. They also seem to come down lower on the back of your head, which I think is wise.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Ovation, definitely. They are stylish for helmets, fit well, have a variety of colors, and are pretty inexpensive for a cool helmet - like $40. I have the Protege model.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm going to return an Ovation to the store Monday...it looks like the Tipperary, but it doesn't feel anything like it. I hate shelling out $70 for a helmet, but after 5 years of wear, my old one fell and cracked down the back...and 5 years is probably kind of old for a helmet, anyways.

I think all the helmets make you look like a bubble head, but I ride on or near pavement a lot and my horse isn't very graceful...:?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I have the Ovation synch and love it. Im getting a tipperary T4 for showing. I had been saving my pennies for my GPA Speed Air but one of my ponies had other plans for that money *eye roll* the tipperary T4 is beautiful though. I tried it on in the tack store and its so light weight you hardly even feel it on your head.

I took one of my kiddos to Greenhawk a couple weeks ago to do her Christmas wish list amd she tried on a Troxel Liberty and I was shocked it was Troxel. Its super low profile. Light weight and stream lined. I also noticed Troxel stepped up their game on making a more secure harness. I really like the Liberty. I have never been a fan of Troxel and have spoken out against people buying them and even banned them from my lesson program for awhile because of their faulty harness but their newer halmets are a lot better.

Sorry for any typos, the keyboard on my tablet is a pain to type on lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so used to seeing folks in helmets that I dont' even see them anymore. and, I forget I have one on. I am sure I look awful.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

A lot depends on what shape your head is.. do you have a store locally that has them to try on?

Personally, I wear a Tipperary sportage, as it fits my head the best. I used to use an International, but they changed the shape along the way and it doesn't work with my head now. Same reason I don't use a Troxel or Ovation.. they just don't fit.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Another vote for Ovation. I have the ovation schooling helmet, and it's extremely low profile as far as helmets go. IMO my safety is worth looking dorky, but this makes you look less dorky than some of them!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am always blowing the "Tipperary" horn.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a Troxel helmet. Looking in the mirror I think it makes me look like I have the hugest head ever. But then I see me on video and its like "Wow, I look pretty good." 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I hate helmets. Don't care what brand. And I wear a Tipperary Sportage 8500. I actually LOVE that helmet. It does come down lower on your neck (remember C5 keeps the diaphragm alive, break anything above that and you're on a ventilator), it's really well ventilated and very light, so I hardly notice it's there. So, even from a helmet hater, it's not worth the damage you can do to not wear one. It's never "just a concussion". They're finding out now that brain damage is cumulative.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> A lot depends on what shape your head is.. do you have a store locally that has them to try on?


This.

I have more of an oval shaped head. Troxel is uncomfortable for me; really hurts my forehead. 

I have a Tippery Sportage and I love it. Not that I really care about "looks" when I am wearing a helmet, but I do like the low profile. I tend to bump my head on less things with the low profile (such as ducking under the gooseneck). 

Others find Troxel very comfortable and Tippery to be uncomfortable. Just depends on your head. :wink:


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

We went to a rather big english/western store in Atlanta. They only had a couple models... Tippery and Ovation. I didn't like any of them. Plus my hubby's head is big... like 7 3/4 big... they didn't have one that fit him well. So I got online and State Line had a lot to choose from. I ordered the Troxel Intrepid for hubby because it comes in his size, it did say low profile so we will see!!! I ordered the Troxel Sierra for myself. The girl I spoke with over the phone said it was very low profile. I will report after we get them and try them on!!! Thanks for all the opinions... I truly don't want to wear one...... but I also don't want to be dead!! so I promised hubby I would!!!

RHonda


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I hope the Sierra is not too heavy. if it's that one that has leather stitched on it to give it a Western look, it is a heavy helmet, and the leather will become wet in the rain, and be even heavier.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have the Troxel Rebel Rodeo helmet, also from State Line Tack, and now that I am used to it, I really don't even think about it being on my head. I only started wearing a helmet every time I ride after a fall from a horse a year ago when I wasn't wearing one; it could have ended very badly, and was my wake up call! 

I applaud you for making the decision to wear one. I am following Melissa's Helmet Crusade on FB; she is a young wife and mother who suffered a serious brain injury after being thrown in August. You can check it out: https://www.facebook.com/groups/606700429453502/ It is certainly an eye opener of how quickly things can go wrong, and how important wearing a helmet is!

For me, protecting my brain far outweighs the problem of helmet hair!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

RhondaLynn, I hope that you like the helmet that you get, but if not there is a Dover Saddlery in Alpharetta.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Dover Saddlery in Alpharetta????? wow! I only thought there was a horsetown here! Where are you located Oreos Girl?? I am retired now and need folks to ride with...Hubby can ride on saturdays but I want MORE so I am looking for ridding buddies. I am in Calhoun, North Georgia. I ride at Dry Creek, Cohutta, Garland Mtn. 

Rhonda


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

RhondaLynn said:


> I ride at Dry Creek, Cohutta, Garland Mtn.
> 
> Rhonda


Rhonda, I am not too far away- north Cherokee County. I ride at Garland, so holler at me the next time you head there to ride.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I am way south of you. I am about 20 minutes south of Macon. I haven't been to that Dover, but my friends have been. I typically go to Horsetown South when I need something.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a Sierra. It's no worse than the other Troxels. I don't think that is real leather on it. Just a good fake that's very thin.

I actually wear it. It's very forced for me but I wear it. Long past caring what I look like. Any helmet is going to give you hat head. It's taken a long time for me not to peel it off and hang it on the horn when I'm riding but the last few times I rode I finished the ride with it on. Even kinda forgot it one day after I untacked.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Everyone hates how helmets look on them. But let me ask you this.
What is more important? Your *looks?* or your *life?*

I always hated wearing helmets - ever since my mom had a bad fall I've loved them
When she fell, all the impact went to her head and you could hear the helmet go CCRRAACKKKKK!!!!!!!!!! who knows what would have happened without a helmet.

I always wear a helmet and I always make people wear helmets when they ride with me and my horses.
You will eventually love them.

You can never get on a horse and say "oh, I'm going to fall today, so I'll put on a helmet."
You never know when you will fall or how bad ti will be or where, etc.
Always wear a helmet.

#protectyourmelon


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

You think riding helmets are bad. You should see the big heavy clunky helmets we have to wear when we are working the harness racers lol. I hate my helmet for the track. It's so big and heavy, but it keeps my noggin safe if heaven forbid my bike ever gets dumped when my horse takes off on me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

RhondaLynn said:


> That said..... we will now ride with a helmet but I HATE how they look on me.. they look like BUBBLE HEAD HELMET on me..


Hey, we all look horrible in helmets :lol:

Think about this:

- your horse doesn't care if you look silly
- your husband likes your head whole

Find a good helmet that is _comfortable_. The way it looks... who cares. You are trail riding, not trying to win some fashion contest, right?


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

RhondaLynn said:


> We (hubby and I) have decided to start using a helmet when we ride. He had a fall 2 weeks ago and it scared us because it could have been VERY bad!! Thankfully all it was, was concussion and 6 fractured ribs.. !!!!!
> 
> That said..... we will now ride with a helmet but I HATE how they look on me.. they look like BUBBLE HEAD HELMET on me... so tell me a brand, and name that is extremely low profile and doesn't look so very dorky!!!
> 
> Rhonda


Well I personally am just glad you are choosing to wear a helmet. Not fool proof, but greatly decreases your chances of having a severe head injury. This has been addressed many times on the Forum and I think most agree that you should concentrate almost exclusively on fit. I originally wore a Troxel Spirit and though it was the correct size, it always gave me a bit of a headache. It was certainly bearable, but I could never wait to take it off. It wasn't flattering, but safety was my primary concern and I had no complaints with it in that regard.
On a whim one day I decided to try on a few different helmets just to compare and none were much better than I had. I then tried on a Charles Owen GR8 just to see if an almost obscene price tag meant anything. Well in my case it did. After much debate, I finally bought it and it was one of the best purchases I ever made. It was just under $300, but I did some quick math and figured it would cost me about $6 a month if I had it for 4 years. Not bad.
Fits great and looks great !

All the best


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> I hope the Sierra is not too heavy. if it's that one that has leather stitched on it to give it a Western look, it is a heavy helmet, and the leather will become wet in the rain, and be even heavier.


A helmet cover (weigh less than an ounce) will prevent this, as well as keep you warmer in cold or damp conditions.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey bkylem..... My hubby has an obscenely large head.... (lots of brains). We got the helmets in and the troxels are TOOOOOOO SMALL for him!!! he wears a hat size 7 3/4. The helmet says it would fit a 7 3/4 but it perches on top of his head. We started looking and I think that Name brand Charles Owen, had some in very large sizes but the were waaaayyy beyond ugly... I don't know what sport they are made for for they are UGLY and EXPENSIVE. we are willing to fork over a couple of hundred if we have to but don't really want to. Apparently the Troxel are more narrow and oblong shaped. Can someone tell me what brand would be more round basketball shaped in stead of melon shaped???? 

SO, YOU BIG HEADED FOLKS OUT THERE PLEASE SPEAK UP!!! NEED A HELMET FOR A HEAD THAT IS 7 3/4!!

Rhonda


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

You could get a harness racing helmet lol... they go up to 7 3/4 and you can even customize them! They are so pretty! Grattan Helmets 

Okay all joking aside, I think you are going to have to go for a driver to a larger tack store to try on some larger helmets. I honestly am stumped on this one. GPA tends to fit a rounder head but they are super pricey.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree that the best way to buy a helmet is to go and try one on. ( and if you can find that same one cheaper on line, then buy it that way!) Mine does make me look like a bobble head, and the straps are not really in the right place ( I dont remember what it is..) BUT.. I wear it. I have fallen off horses twice this year.. my boy when I was bareback and he spooked when the horse in front of him kicked... I was fine, but felt my head smack the ground.. and thought " oh, that could have been bad!" The second time i was " just " in the arena with my new girl.. the saddle slipped and again.. whack! The only time I have ridden without a helmet since I was so aware that I did not have it on.. I could not wait to get home and put it on. Its gotten to be a habit. Same as a seatbelt in a car.

One of the young girls at the barn was grousing about having to wear a helmet 
( anyone under 18 does...) and I told her I ALWAYS wear one.. because it was smart and safe and I did not want to get hurt. She was just amazed that anyone "my" age would wear one, and Ive been riding long enough to be impressive to a 11 year old! lol... but she wears one with a smile now... its not a 'kid" thing.

I commend you for getting a helmet!!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

we looked and tried on helmets for hubby... the only helmets they make for big, basketball size heads is Charles Owen and they are anywhere from $400 and up to the bigggggg bucks!!!!....he wants an helmet but that is Ridiculous!!!

We finally found a Tipperary(sp) that will smash down on his noggin but it is tight. Will they loosen at all????? The foam padding inside is very thin. I told him to try it for one ride then we will start trying to shave the hard foam stuff just above his ears to make it not so tight. I know before anyone says.. that that will screw up the "integrity" of the helmet... but it would be better than NO helmet. if anyone has a better suggestion PLEASE tell me!!!!

Rhonda


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I just bought a Charles Owen for $150 over the weekend. Perhaps you're only looking at the more expensive models?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

DuckDodgers said:


> I just bought a Charles Owen for $150 over the weekend. Perhaps you're only looking at the more expensive models?


A helmet for $150 i_sn't_ an expensive model?! :shock: :shock: :shock:

OMG, I fuss at having to pay non-sale price for a $60 Tipperary. Perhaps this is why I am not a show person. :rofl:


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

We would pay $150-200 for one that fit..where did you get the Charles Owen for that price????. I have looked on line and the cheapest larger size one I could find was over $300


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> A helmet for $150 i_sn't_ an expensive model?! :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> OMG, I fuss at having to pay non-sale price for a $60 Tipperary. Perhaps this is why I am not a show person. :rofl:


When compared to the $400 model that she mentioned, no, it's not that expensive. I honestly wouldn't have spent the money myself, but it was an early Christmas gift from my dear mother  

The helmet was purchased from the tack shop about an hour away, but it's the same price online. Now that I look on Dover's website it looks like the largest this particular model comes in is 7 1/2". The largest I can find in Charles Owen is 8", so I assume that's the size that fits him? 

Here are a couple of CO options (I looked at those since you say they fit him...) that come in 8" and are closer to your price range:
The Hampton Riding Helmet by Charles Owen | Dover Saddlery

Charles Owen Pro Racing Skull Cap | Dover Saddlery

One thing from when I was buying my helmet... in the store some of the more expensive model was 40% off (regular price $300something) because they had recently gotten a shipment of the new edition of it. As such the $300 helmet was under $200, and if it's the one I'm thinking of online then it should come in the larger sizes. I ended up getting the less expensive one anyway because I liked the simple buckle fastener better, but I did consider spending a few extra dollars for a "nicer" one. Perhaps you can find a store that's also discounting them? I could give you the contact info for our store, but I don't know if they'd ship or if they have an 8" in stock in the discounted model. Let me know if you want to give them a call and inquire. 

For what it's worth, this is the one that I bought:
Charles Owen JR8 Helmet | Dover Saddlery

And I think this is the model that is on clearance:
Charles Owen GR8 Riding Helmet | Dover Saddlery


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

For what it's worth, I love my CO  To my knowledge, I think I paid around $300 for mine.

And, OP, they do loosen up over time with wear.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Zexious said:


> For what it's worth, I love my CO  To my knowledge, I think I paid around $300 for mine.
> 
> And, OP, they do loosen up over time with wear.


Most do because the material compresses a little, but usually not to the degree that a crazy tight helmet becomes comfortable. That's been my experience anyway.


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

I got the Tipperary 8500 I like the fit because it has an oval shape more like the human head. Tipperary doesn't meet some safety standards which I didn't know until after I purchased a Tipperary Eventer vest and this helment. I will say that helments are a good investment. I had a Troxel and I was getting on my horse and took a tumble. A large dent in my helment vs my head made me a believer in helments. It is much easier to replace a helment than deal with a brain injury. Helment GOOD no helment BAD. Just my opinion, but I am here to give one since I had a helment on


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

My last fall was so bad I broke my helmet (although it's protocol to buy a new helmet after hitting your head anyway). I tried all the cheaper varieties, because I'm a poor college student who can't pay $150 for a helmet when I'm riding a young, high-strung horse! Ovation, Troxel, IRH, and Tipperary all fit really poorly. I must have a strangely shaped head ... The lady in the tack store thought for a moment, then pulled a Snowbee out of the back. I love it! I've never seen them anywhere else, but it fits really well, looks great, and was affordable. Actually, all models but the Snowbee gave me almost instantaneous headaches.

As a side note, I'm glad you've decided to start riding trails with helmets


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

I like the Tipperary Sportage. They are very sporty-looking, comfortable, and lightweight.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

What? You don't like big black velvet covered styro-foam with a knobby on top and a ribbon in the back? LOL

Currently riding in this one. Comfy and matches my Pally.










Welcome to the club! Everyone should ride in a helmet! Sets a good example for the kiddies.


----------

